# Ente am Teich



## Teichheini (25. Apr. 2008)

Vorgestern hatte ich zum Frühstück Besuch am Teich . Er drehte ein paar Runden schnappte ein bisschen nach der Ufermatte die Ihm aber wohl nicht schmeckte spazierte ein wenig durch den Garten und machte sich wieder fort.

Leider hatte ich nur mein Handy zur Hand und musste durch das Terassenfenster fotografieren.


Foto 
Foto 
Doppelt hält besser  :crazy


----------



## sternhausen (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ente am Teich*

Hallo Teichheini
Anstatt zu fotografieren würde ich diese Tiere so schnell wie möglich verscheuchen.
Auch wenn sie noch so nett anzusehen sind, die können dir im und am Teich großen Schden anrichten.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## wmt (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ente am Teich*

Sieh bloss zu, dass du sie dauerhaft verjagst. 
Die bringen dir einiges an der Pflanzung durcheinander, in dem sie den Untergrund aufwühlen. Fressen einiges Weg (auch Laich und kleine Fische -so sie ihrer habhaft werden - )
Schleppen dir am Gefieder vielleicht auch unerwünschtes ein.


----------



## lenni (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ente am Teich*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich habe heute eine brütende Ente in einer Pflanze an meinem kleinen Gartenteich entdeckt. eigentlich will ich sie auch nicht vertreiben. Wer hat hier Tipps für mich, wie ich mich in den nächsten 28 Tagen und danach, wenn die __ Enten geschlüpft sein sollten verhalten soll??


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ente am Teich*

Hallo Lenni,

und herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Eine brütende Ente zu vergrämen verbietet sich von selbst (meine Meinung). Sobald die Jungen geschlüpft sind, kannst Du sie umsiedeln. Dabei kann Dir sicherlich der örtliche Tierschutzverein helfen. (Oder Du hast einen Draht zur Feuerwehr, oft haben die auch Erfahrung damit).

Wenn Du die Jungen einfängst und zu einem öffentlichen Gewässer trägst, folgt Dir die Mutter in der Regel von alleine. Allerdings nur, wenn Du zu Fuß gehst


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ente am Teich*

Servus Lenni & Heinz-Günter

__ Enten vertreiben : Kommt ganz auf Eure "Gesinnung" gegenüber der Natur an  . 

Ich hatte auch Enten am Teich     und ließ sie Gewähren, also nicht verjagt. Ausser das sie ein paar Pflanzen verrückt hatten und manchmal junge Triebe angefressen haben ist nix passiert. Selbst das Wasser hatte keine Trübung nach deren Besuch. Mit jungen Entlein würde ich mich sogar an deren "Niedlichkeit" erfreuen und Sie keinesfalls vertreiben.

Man sollte allerdings fairer Weise dazu sagen das ich einen Schwimmteich mit ca. 300m³ hatte. Bei Euren Teichen könnte es, was die Wasserqualität anbelangt, vielleicht doch zu Beeinträchtigungen (wegen der Teichgröße) kommen.

@ Lenni: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns


----------



## newman71 (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ente am Teich*

Hi zusammen,
auch ich hatte am Sonntag früh Besuch von einem Wildentenweibchen auf unserem Teich.
Die wollte doch glatt unseren Plastik-Wildenten-Erpel anmachen!! Nachdem sie ca. 15 min vergeblich an ihm rumschwamm und ihn  "abknutschte!??"  machte sie sich wieder von dannen!! 

Is halt, wie im wirklichen leben !


Gruß, Uwe


----------



## laolamia (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ente am Teich*

hallo!

bei mir kommen die seit 3 jahren.
in diesem jahr legten sie sogar eier, leider hat eine katze oder ein marder die dinger geknackt.

also meinem teich schaden sie nicht, aber ich bin auch eher ein naturteichverfechter 

bis denne 
marco


----------



## lenni (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ente am Teich*

Hallo,

herzlichen Dank für eure Antworten. Ich werde die __ Enten auch in Ruhe lassen  und mich dann hoffentlich an den Jungenten erfreuen bis sie dann davon __ fliegen.

Schöne Grüße aus dem Berliner Norden
Lenni


----------



## lenni (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ente am Teich*

Leider ist einige Zeit vergangen, hab aber vorher kaum Zeit gehabt.

Pünktlich sind die Entenküken geschlüpft. 9 Stück an der Zahl und Entenmama war richtig stolz. Das Entsetzen kam am Tag drei. Als ich nach Feierabend in den Garten kam war bloß noch ein Küken und die schwer verletzte Mutter im Teich zu finden. Die Mutter starb in meinen Händen. Von der Verletzung her schloss ich auf einen Angriff der Krähen, die schon am Tag vorher über unseren Garten kreisten. Die Ente hatte ein gebrochenes  Bein und ein Loch im Hals. Das Waisenküken wollte ich in einer Auffangstation abgeben, aber die nächste befand sich fast 100 km entfernt. Also haben wir es über Nacht im Gewächshaus einquartiert und auf den nächsten Tag gehofft. Aber anstatt in unserer Obhut zu bleiben machte es sich dann auf den Weg die Mutter zu finden. Das war dann die Geschichte der brütenden Ente an meinem Teich. Vielleicht kommt ja im nächsten Jahr eine neue Ente. Die werden ich dann aber zu schützen wissen.


----------



## katja (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ente am Teich*

hallo



das ist aber keine schöne geschichte


----------



## Barbor (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ente am Teich*

Hallo 

kann mich Katja nur anschließen 

Liben Gruß Ulli


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ente am Teich*

 Oh, wie schrecklich!

Die armen kleinen Entchen. 

Liebe Grüße
Else, die sehr traurig darüber ist


----------



## animei (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ente am Teich*

Zu mir kommt auch seit Jahren ein Entenpärchen, das ich zwar immer mal wieder versuche zu verjagen, aber nur so halbherzig, weil ich die beiden eigentlich ganz putzig finde.

Ich hab hinterm Teich eine Sandsteinmauer, von der __ Efeu runterwächst, und vor 3 Wochen saß die Ente auf der Mauer im Efeu. Ich dachte zuerst, sie sei krank oder verletzt, weil sie blieb, als ich näher kam. Erst als ich ganz dicht ranging, flog sie runter ins Wasser und ich sah, dass sie im Efeu ein Nest mit 3 Eiern hatte.

Ich hab mich gleich im Internet schlau gemacht, aber als ich las, dass die bis zu 13 Eier legen, wurde mir doch etwas mulmig. 13 junge __ Enten plus Eltern in einem Schwimmteich?

Es wurden dann ja zum Glück "nur" 10 Eier, natürlich brachte ich es nicht über`s Herz, sie auf irgendeine Art zu entsorgen, und die Ente fing an zu brüten. Manchmal tat sie mir richtig leid, wenn sie da in der Bullenhitze auf ihrem Nest saß und ihr "Alter" ließ sich den ganzen Tag nicht blicken, er kam meistens erst abends.

Als ich gestern Morgen kurz nach 5 in den Garten ging, war die Ente im Teich, für mich immer die Gelegenheit, einen Blick ins Nest zu werfen. Und was sah ich: Alle 10 Eier weg!

Ich hab den ganzen Garten (ca. 900 qm) abgesucht, unter jedem Busch, Strauch, Gestrüpp, im hohen Gras, um vielleicht auch nur ein Stück Eierschale zu finden - nix!

Die Ente blieb noch eine Weile, gab ein paarmal Schreie von sich, wie ich sie vorher noch nie von ihr gehört hatte und flog dann davon.

Egal wer die Eier geholt hat, das Vieh hat meine volle Verachtung, aber das ist nun mal Natur, nur manchmal ein schwacher Trost.

Gruß
Anita


----------



## ThomasK. (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ente am Teich*

Bei uns kommt auch seit mehreren Jahren ein Entenpärchen. Wir haben Ihr Nest immer mit einem Zaun so gesichert, das es nur noch von der Wasserseite aus zugänglich war.

 
 
 
 
Dieses Jahr habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, denen fürs nächste Jahr ein Eigenheim zu bauen...


 
 


Ausser das die beiden alles vollka..en, hält sich der Schaden in Grenzen. Den Pflanzen haben sie noch nie was getan...schliesslich schmeckt ja Brot viel leckerer!  Und die Kois freuen sich auch wenn sie hier und da noch nen Krümel ab bekommen.


----------



## katja (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ente am Teich*

ist das süüüüüüüüüßßß!!!! 


die dürften bei mir auch wohnen bleiben!


----------



## ThomasK. (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ente am Teich*

Sie bleibt auch nur so lange bis alle kleinen geschlüpft sind. Dann wird schwimmen geübt auf dem Teich und dann watschelt sie mit den kleinen die Strasse hoch, bis zum Kanal und weg sind sie. 

Bis zum nächsten Jahr... 

Ab und zu kommt sie uns dann nochmal besuchen, um noch ein paar Häppchen Brot abzustauben. Is ja auch bequemer als sich selbst was zu suchen.


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ente am Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

das ist eine schöne Entengeschichte und gibt mindestens fünf Bonuspunkte!

     

Liebe Grüße
Else, die findet, 
Tiere können nichts dafür, das wir ihnen die Landschaft zu bauen, und wir deshalb die "wilde" Invasion einfach öfter mal hinnehmen sollten.


----------



## ThomasK. (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ente am Teich*

 oh, danke! 

Is ja süß mit anzusehen.


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ente am Teich*

So süss, ein Entenpaar hab ich mir auch gedacht und
sogar am Ostersonntag (schon etwas knülle  ) einen
Film gedreht.

Nachdem 3 __ Shubunkin verschwunden waren wurde mir mulmig,
vom Vierten hab ich noch das Schwanzende im Schnabel gesehn.

Da war die Entscheidung klar, Donald und Daisy werden verjagt
und seitdem sind Sie auch nicht mehr gekommen...

Gruß
Andy

P.S: Der Vorsitzende vom hiesigen Fischereiverband hat mir
übrigens versichert, daß Stockenten keine Fische fressen...haha


----------



## canis (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ente am Teich*



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> P.S: Der Vorsitzende vom hiesigen Fischereiverband hat mir
> übrigens versichert, daß Stockenten keine Fische fressen...haha



__ enten jagen nur selten fische, aber fressen tun sie die sehr gerne. eigentlich sollte dir das jeder halbwegs kompetente fischer sagen können. dass enten die fische im teich fressen, ist insofern logisch, als dass diese ja viel leichter zu erwischen sind als im freien gewässer. 

LG
David


----------

